# problème disque dur Seagate !!



## rcayrol (6 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'ai acheté un disque dur externe SeaGate FreeAgent chez Darty il y a 2-3 mois...
En l'installant pour la première fois, ils me conseillaient d'aller trouver une manip à faire (dans l'utilitaire) ou un logiciel à télécharger (sur un site) pour que le disque dur soit reconnu par un Mac. En faisant cette manip, tout allait bien !
Le problème c'est que j'ai amené mon nouveau disque dur chez un réparateur pour qu'ils me mettent les infos de mon ancien dur externe complètement grillé (à noter que ce réparateur m'a dit qu'il avait utilisé Linux pour récupérer mes données).

Mon problème est donc le suivant : à partir de ce moment là, il est impossible pour moi de COPIER des données sur mon disque dur externe. Je peux les lire mais pas les supprimer, ni en rajouter de nouvelles !
( à noter qu'avec un ordinateur Windows, ça marche bien...)

Bref, si quelqu'un a une solution, merci de m'aider...

MacBook (2007), Vers. 10.4.11 ; Proc. 2Ghz


----------



## BS0D (6 Avril 2009)

en quel format il est ton DD? 

pour être lisible par mac, pour pouvoir modifier les données (copier, coller etc...) il doit être en* HFS+* (ou FAT32 je crois, mais c'est peut être NTFS, à confirmer car je confonds toujours).

Si tu peux pas, t'es bon pour un reformatage, en ayant préalablement sauvegardé le contenu à partir d'un autre système  et comme tu dis qu'avec windaube ça marche, bah ... voilà


----------



## rcayrol (7 Avril 2009)

ok merci pour ton conseil... je change le format dans l'utilitaire de disque quand il est branché ?
Je vais essayer de toute façon, merci encore...


----------



## macaccro (7 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Si le dd est formaté en NTFS, il ne sera pas possible de changer le type de format via utilitaire de disque. Ce n'est pas Partition Magic :affraid:
Au mieux vous pourrez le formater en Fat32 mais les données seront perdues.

Pour écrire sur un disque en NTFS il y a MacFuse et Paragon Ntfs... faites une recherche sur ce forum, la question est récurrente


----------

